# [SOLVED] libquicktime

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam problem ze skompilowaniem libquicktime na nowym systemie (zarowno 1.2.2 jak i 1.2.3). Na tym samym laptopie uzywam innego dysku twardego, z identycznym system stable, identycznymi make.conf czy package.keywords - i tam poszlo bez problemu a tutaj mam blad:

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/work/libquicktime-1.2.2/po' 

 make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/work/libquicktime-1.2.2' 

 make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/work/libquicktime-1.2.2' 

 make[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'. 

 test -z "/usr/lib64/pkgconfig" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/image//usr/lib64/pkgconfig" 

  /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 libquicktime.pc '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/image//usr/lib64/pkgconfig' 

 make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/work/libquicktime-1.2.2' 

 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/work/libquicktime-1.2.2' 

 >>> Completed installing libquicktime-1.2.2 into /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/image/ 

 Fixing .la files 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_audiocodec.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_vorbis.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_png.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_rtjpeg.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_faac.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_videocodec.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_mjpeg.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_faad2.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_ffmpeg.la 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_x264.la 

 strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment 

    usr/bin/lqtremux 

    usr/bin/qtrechunk 

    usr/bin/lqt_transcode 

    usr/bin/qt2text 

    usr/bin/libquicktime_config 

    usr/bin/qtdechunk 

    usr/bin/lqtplay 

    usr/bin/qtyuv4toyuv 

    usr/bin/qtinfo 

    usr/bin/qtstreamize 

    usr/bin/qtdump 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime.so.0.0.0 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_ffmpeg.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_png.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_vorbis.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_faad2.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_videocodec.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_rtjpeg.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_mjpeg.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_faac.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_x264.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_audiocodec.so 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_videocodec.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_audiocodec.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_x264.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_rtjpeg.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_faad2.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_ffmpeg.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_png.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_mjpeg.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_vorbis.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime/lqt_faac.a 

    usr/lib64/libquicktime.a 

 ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man 

 removing executable bit: usr/lib64/libquicktime.la 

  * QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile 

  *            fine but exhibit random runtime failures. 

  * lqt_gtk.c:335: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gtk_combo_box_new_text' 

  * lqt_gtk.c:338: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gtk_combo_box_append_text' 

  * 

  * QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile 

  *            but will almost certainly crash on 64bit architectures. 

  * 

  * Function `gtk_combo_box_new_text' implicitly converted to pointer at lqt_gtk.c:335 

  * 

  *  Please file a bug about this at http://bugs.gentoo.org/ 

  *  with the maintaining herd of the package. 

  * 

  * ERROR: media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2 failed: 

  *   install aborted due to poor programming practices shown above 

  * 

  * Call stack: 

  *   misc-functions.sh, line 981:  Called install_qa_check 

  *   misc-functions.sh, line 679:  Called die 

  * The specific snippet of code: 

  *                              die "install aborted due to" \ 

  * 

  * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2', 

  * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2'. 

  * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/temp/build.log'. 

  * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/temp/environment'. 

  * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.2/work/libquicktime-1.2.2' 

 !!! post install failed; exiting.
```

Last edited by Xywa on Tue Jul 26, 2011 8:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

U mnie libquicktime-1.2.3 się kompiluje bez problemu, może spróbuj tej wersji.

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> U mnie libquicktime-1.2.3 się kompiluje bez problemu, może spróbuj tej wersji.

 

Moj blad. Dalem w package.keywords quciktime zamiast libquicktime, dlatego mialem 1.2.3 pomimo zamaskowania  :Smile: 

Dzieki wielkie za podpowiedz.

[SOLVED]

----------

